# telracs in india



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

greetings from delhi, where everything seems to smell like cigarette smoke.  

flight was long, but since i had an aisle seat, not too unbearable.  landed a bit early, and customs went fine, but then we had to wait for our luggage.  thankfully, my luggage is distinctive, so it was easy to spot.  about an hour's drive to the hotel, and we are not wandering from here, as the area around the hotel does not look like where 2 tourists should be wandering.  i thought we had tomorrow morning free, but apparently we're meeting our guide at 11 am.  i've been up for most of the past 24 hours, so gonna keep this short.  more when i can!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Have a great trip! And we'll need photos, of course.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Telracs stars in her own adventure! Keep us posted when you can.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Glad you made it safe and sound.  Have fun!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Catch up on your sleep, and enjoy the trip!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing your adventure.  
deb


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Have a wonderful time. Looking forward to your stories!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds wonderful. Have a great trip.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Stay safe and take lots of pics!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

GL mean twin. And you are mean, you left me home again!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Enjoy your travels!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

okay.....  

we went to bed really, really early last night (to the confusion of the housekeepers who wanted to turn down our beds).  

up at 7 this morning, then we had breakfast.  some western food, some indian food.  lots of different kinds of bread.  group met up at 11 am.  17 people in the group, mostly married couples, a couple of moms with daughters and a three single women traveling alone.  one of them is actually a globus employee from australia.  the rest of the group is american, and seems nice.  due to a bankruptcy/de-licesnsure of an airline, we'll be going from jaipur to udaipur by bus, rather than flying.  while that means a very long day, i'm happy to have one less flight.  

first stop today was ghandi's cremation site.  after he was cremated they built a black marble platform and erected an eternal light.  we didn't go down near it because you had to take your shoes off, but pictures from afar are okay.  then we went through chandi chowk on the bus to the jama mosque.  since i don't like paying to use my camera, sorry, no internal pictures of that....  or of me in the silly gown they make women wear.  

our real adventure of the day was a bicycle rickshaw ride through the bazaar.  okay, there is NO way to describe how hair-raising that was...  indians do not line up.  they squeeze through.  so our rickshaw as sharing very narrow spaces with other rickshaws, motorbikes and pedestrians.  it was hysterical to watch pedestrians shove past us and try and push little lorries out of the way.  

annoyance of the day.  my new camera.  i could have sworn that i charged both batteries for it before i left.  but they both only lasted about 20 pictures.  fortunately, i have my old camera, so i used that a bit.  I'm going to recharge them tonight, so let's hope.....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ouch on the camera problems! 

Glad you enjoyed the rickshaw ride! 

And I don't think I would want to fly on an airline that lost its license either.... Just keep enjoying the trip!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Glad you arrived safely. 

I'll second the "ouch" on the camera problems. 

I can imagine that the bicycle rickshaw ride was like traffic in Sri Lanka except twice as crowded. Was there a lot horn usage and eye contact?

Enjoy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank goodness you had your old camera with you.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Have fun!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Telracs,

Can't wait to see your likely new thread "Tour of Delhi!" or perhaps "Tour of India!"


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Triple ouch on the camera/batteries. When I go on trips, I take like 6 batteries for my camera and carry them with me when I'm out and about.  Of course, you saw me when I was in NYC, I take TONS of pictures so if I'm out all day, I usually go through at least 2+ of 'em. 

Thanks for keeping us up to speed on your trip!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry for the delay, but we had a long day in Delhi and I wasn't realy up to going back to the basement internet cafe near the hotel there, and didn't realize there was a free business center in the hotel in Varanasi.... 

I'm doing this from memory, so if it'll be an overview, and if I miss something, i'll come back to it when I can.... 

First thing in Delhi was a visit to Humayan's tomb. It was builtfor the 2nd Mughal emperor by his wife. it was originally intened to hold only him, but now holds 100 or so bodies. I walked around it, while Haviva walked up the stairs to the roof. After that we went to the Iqtub (okay, that's the wrong spelling) minaret which is really tall, and surrounded by neat ruins of a mosque that was built from demolished Hindu temples. 

Okay, travelblog keeps freezing on me, so i have to go... More when I can


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like things are going well. I see it is sunny with a high of 82 in Delhi, so the weather is cooperating! 

Keep us informed when you can.  Is the camera problem solved? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like things are going well. I see it is sunny with a high of 82 in Delhi, so the weather is cooperating! 

Keep us informed when you can.  Is the camera problem solved? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Twin really will be the mean one if she can't take pics.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Good to hear from you!  Keep us posted as you can.  Stay safe and keep having fun.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Twin really will be the mean one if she can't take pics.


very true...

camera is working, thanks.

doong this on my kinde...

so pease forgive typos.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

yesterday  was crazy crowded Varanasi 

today wss nice quiet Khajuraho.  not sure of i can post pictures of those temples here....

tomorrow is ong day  Khajuraho to orchha to jhansi to agra.  two nighys in agra then tiger  park.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Your trip sounds amazing so far! I'm enjoying reading about your travels.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

hi from agra....

i've been to the TAJ MAHAL!  nyah, nyah, nyah.....

we also visited Agra Fort and the Etimad-ud-Daula, aka the baby taj.

i think i liked that better.  

not sure how long this connection will last, so more later.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Congrats, I didn't know about the Baby Taj, had to look it up. Did you get a picture of your Kindle and the taj? 

Hope you saw a tiger at the park!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

How awesome is that?!  I am very jealous of your adventure.  At least you picked a great time weather-wise to be gone from the Eastern US...

Stay safe and keep having fun.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Telracs has been quiet for awhile, I'll bet India is being overwhelmingly awesome! 

And I am just as happy she is not home right now. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Me three.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Does anyone know when scarlet's trip was supposed to be over?  She left on the 20th, so if it was a ten-day trip she'd be due to return this week  --  and flights to the NYC area will be disrupted for at least a couple more days.....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I believe it is a fifteen day trip


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow!! Thanks for sharing these notes from your trip!! Hope you enjoy every minute!!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> Yes, I thought about her today and not having to experience Sandy.


Me also, I'm just hoping her home will be okay while she's gone.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

sorry, for the delay, but internet access here is way expensive.

we're fretting about sandy, and it's effect on our flight home, but in the meantime, i'm trying to just enjoy the trip.

more camera bad news, dropped the new camera and popped the lens cover, but it seems to be working fine.

taj mahal was incredible, baby taj even prettier.

no tiger sightings at the national park.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Does anyone know when scarlet's trip was supposed to be over? She left on the 20th, so if it was a ten-day trip she'd be due to return this week -- and flights to the NYC area will be disrupted for at least a couple more days.....


In the Frankenstorm thread, telracs said she's supposed to be home Fri night/Sat morning.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Focus on where you are, and just enjoy that once in a lifetime trip!  We are sending you positive vibes....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Just want to add my wishes for you to have an incredibly good time.
I was last in that area in the mid 70's, so I am most interested in seeing the differences.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

got to admit, i will be happy when this trip is over.....

jaipur was nice, but after a while all the stuff starts looking a like.

wonderful dinner in jaipur, at the home of an indian family.  but there seems to have been a bit of a mix up, they may not have been expecting us.

thanks to the bankruptcy of kingfisher airlines, we ended up driving from jaipur to udaipur today.  7 hours on the bus...  but major props to our driver!  got into udaipur around 2 pm, had lunch (which was a bonus, since it was not actually in our itinerary), then a sunset cruise on the lake.  

we have more palaces and museums tomorrow, then free tomorrow evening and friday morning.  

fingers crossed on the trip home!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Hope you have more wonderful experiences. Your mention of dinner reminded me of the wonderful dinner I had at the home of a coworker when I was in Sri Lanka. All the best for the rest of your stay in India and for your trip home.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Telracs, just caught up on this thread.  Sounds like a great trip!  Glad for you that you have been there and not here during and right after the storm.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

well, our sightseeing is over.....

this morning we went to the city palace museum.  not for those who don't like enclosed spaces and steep stairs....

after that we went to the "crystal gallery."  apparently, one of the maharanas ordered a WHOLE bunch of crystal, but passed away before it was delivered, so they've just put it on display.  next was a stop at a garden with some cool fountains and then a painting place where they showed us how they did the miniature paintings udaipur is famous for.

free afternoon, then dinner.  free tomorrow until we leave for the airport for a flight back to delhi and then (ganesh be with us), flight to NY.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Stay safe twin and may your flight home be on-time and uneventful.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Looking forward to your safe return.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Wave when you fly over.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Safe trip home, and a dry apartment when you get there!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Safe travels, telracs.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Have a safe trip home.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Fly safe, and I hope you have an easy ride back to a dry apartment in NYC! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

They opened JFK today, especially for you......Safe Trip home.
Can't wait for the (I am guessing thousands of...) photos


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Wave when you fly over.


sorry, we're going over Europe and the Atlantic, not over the Pacific and Western US.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

telracs said:


> sorry, we're going over Europe and the Atlantic, not over the Pacific and Western US.


Wave anyway.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NapCat said:


> They opened JFK today, especially for you......Safe Trip home.
> Can't wait for the (I am guessing thousands of...) photos


only 2000....


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

That qualifies as "thousands"!  Looking forward to them.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

When things settle down for you, you'll have to tell us what was the coolest thing you saw or did in India. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I enjoyed everything, the way you describe Telracs. Hope you enjoyed this wonderful new experience.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Safe travels.  Can't wait to see pics! 
deb


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I've enjoyed reading about your trip. Wishing you a pleasant flight back home.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

last day in india (that is if the flights are okay).

we leave the hotel at 2 pm to go to the airport to fly from udaipur to dehli.  flight home is at 1:30 am local time.  so i don't expect to be on line again until saturday afternoon EDST.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have a safe flight and hope all is well when you get home!

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i'd be really happy if the power HERE would stop flickering!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Safe travels! 

When I was in Siem Reap, Cambodia, they had scheduled power outages twice per day, one at ten pm and one at five am.  As a result, our hotel rooms had wind up alarm clocks rather than digital. 
The power would stay off for about half a minute til the hotel generator would kick in. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

In Saudi Arabia the electric power fluctuates constantly and they turn off the public water supply every night.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> I don't know what your experience with light flickering in India has been so far but last week "60 Minutes" interviewed Shahid Khan, a Pakistani-born American who is the owner of the Jacksonville Jaguars. They were in Pakistan for part of the segment and the lights went out. They discussed how this is a usual occurrence.
> 
> Safe trip home. I look forward to seeing your pictures.


Yep, I work with a guy who was born in Pakistan, and he says every business that depends on electricity (and that can afford it) has a standby generator to deal with the virtually daily power outages.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I hope your trip home is/was safe, and that all is well in your apartment when you get home...including having power!


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Thinking of you tonight. Hoping that the flights work out and you have power when you get home!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow, I am late to the game!  I love to travel, so I enjoyed reading about your adventure!  Your photos must be amazing!  I hope you post some for us to enjoy!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Hope you get home safely today, and everything is as you left it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Telracs should almost be home now, or at least close to being on the ground. I hope everything is well.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

More wishes for a safe landing and all well at home, telracs.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hoping your trip was safe and your home is as you left it.  Looking forward to seeing your trip pictures.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Does anyone know if she lives in a no power area?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

okay, i'm home.  and from what i can tell, my area did not lose power at all (no melted ice cream puddle....).

however, the friend who traveled with me has probably lost her car.  we left it at her parents' place on long island, and they got flooded out.  car still had water in it when we arrived back there today....


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Welcome home and glad to hear you made it back safely.  Very sorry to hear about your friend's car.

Looking forward to pictures once you get settled in.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Glad you're home safe and sound.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome home, glad you and your stuff are okay, sorry about your friend's car!  Just glad nothing worse happened.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Welcome home, and great planning on when to go.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> okay, i'm home. and from what i can tell, my area did not lose power at all (no melted ice cream puddle....).
> 
> however, the friend who traveled with me has probably lost her car. we left it at her parents' place on long island, and they got flooded out. car still had water in it when we arrived back there today....


Ugh. Sorry to hear that! Glad you got home safely and have power!

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Yay!  You are home safe and sound!!!  Glad to hear your neighborhood wasn't hit too hard.  So sorry about your friend's car and folks home.  Everyone is physically okay?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Happy you are home safe.  So sorry for your friend and family.  
deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Just stopped by to check on you and make sure you were safe and sound and undamaged by the storm. Sorry about your friend's family and car.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

telracs said:


> okay, i'm home. and from what i can tell, my area did not lose power at all (no melted ice cream puddle....).
> 
> however, the friend who traveled with me has probably lost her car. we left it at her parents' place on long island, and they got flooded out. car still had water in it when we arrived back there today....


Good to see you back.

Funny how the storm hit some areas so badly and others hardly at all.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Glad you are back.
And that you are ok and your place is alright.
So sorry to hear about your friend's car.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Glad you're back and that your home is ok.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry for your friend's car, but OH so glad everything else is ok.. cars are much easier to replace than homes & lives.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Welcome home.    So sorry to hear about your friend and her car, how sad.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

guys, while i am grateful for the welcome homes, can we please drop the "good planning" regarding missing the weather?  i know that it's meant light-heartedly, but in view of the fact that many people last their lives and more have lost everything they owned, i can't really smile at it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good point, though I think there was only one comment to that effect....  I don't think anyone here takes what happened during Hurricane Sandy lightly...the impact was too great and too widespread.  We're all just glad you're back safely.

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome back. I'm glad you're home safe. I'm sorry your friend's family was affected and her car flooded, I hope their home is okay.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

photo thread has been started....

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,131954.0.html


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Welcome home! Glad you made it back safe, and looking forward to checking out the pics...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

telracs said:


> photo thread has been started....
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,131954.0.html


That's what we've been waiting for. Thanks.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i'm finally starting to do my travelblog updates.....
Okay, time to actually tell you all where we went and what we did there....

The downside to posting this after the fact is that the entire trip is now tinged with the emotional state of the second week due to worrying about friends and family due to Hurricane Sandy. So that things which were enjoyed during the first week are now remembered with bit less enthusiasm.

As stated previously, our day started with a visit to Humayun's Tomb and then to Qutab Minar. After that, we went to the Gandhi museum, which is at the house where he spent his final days and was assassinated. I had learned some Gandhi history during my trip to South Africa (he spent time there and did a bit of legal work there) and it was interesting to hear more about him. There was a lot of stuff to read at the museum, and it would have taken a very long time to read it all.

We drove past the India Gate which is a memorial to the war dead of India. We continued our drive by passing the Indian Government buildings, including the Parliament building. Because of security, you're not allowed to actually go near the buildings. More on security later.....

Our first big shopping opportunity of the trip came with our stop at a Kashmiri artists cooperative. We had some yummy snacks and tea and got a demonstration of Kashmiri rug-making. It was a nice demo, and the rugs were gorgeous, but this is where I had my first realization that while stuff is gorgeous, it didn't really look like anything that I couldn't find somewhere in NY. And the prices were way too expensive for me....

After a brief stop at our hotel, most of our group opted for an optional tour of Akshardham Temple. Now, there's a disconnect between the day to day itinerary and what the optional listing stated. The day to day mentions 3 temples, a Hindu, a Sikh and a Buddhist. But the optional listed just the Akshardham. Which was fine, even that early on, I think 3 temples would have been a bit much. Now we once again discuss security.... Apparently, the group that built this temple has had some security issues so you are allowed to bring NOTHING in with you. And you get frisked. And let me tell you, Indian ladies frisk very intensively. They really should buy us dinner first. The temple was very crowded, since it was a school holiday. But that worked to our advantage, since a rain storm blew through while we were under cover waiting to get in. From a distance the temple doesn't look like much but the inside was beautiful (sorry, because of security, no pictures).


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Good to see Taj Mahal again. I wonder if you found anything fascinating or unique to buy as a gift or for you. Thanks.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Varanasi

Remember when I said we'd talk more about security? Well, let's do that now. Airports in India are even more security conscious than NYC ones. You can't get into the terminal without showing ID to friendly Indian Army dudes. Then your luggage is X-rayed and tagged. THEN you finally get to check in to get your boarding pass and seat assignment. And don't forget to put a tag on your carry-on luggage. You don't have to write anything on it, but you'll need it later. Oh, and regarding carry-on.... Don't put your extra camera batteries in your carry-on, apparently they don't like them here. Once you're checked in, it's off to security. Gents on one line, ladies on another. Why? Because everybody gets wanded and frisked, but us ladies get to be groped in private. At least we get groped by female officers. Remember the tag on your carry-on? Once it gets x-rayed, it gets stamped. And don't lose the tag, because before you get on the plane, the bag will be checked again for that stamped tag....

But once all the airport stuff was done, the flight itself was uneventful and I had a really yummy chicken roti for lunch. About an hour drive from the airport to the hotel, which was very pretty, but had tiny elevators. Our first stop was Sarnath, where Buddha gave his first talks. The temple is huge outside, but relatively small inside. And relatively simple. Murals of Buddha's life on the walls and Buddhist altar at one end of the temple with a monk in attendance. Outside the temple is a larger than life-size group of statues of Buddha addressing his first 5 disciples. The statues were quite colorful, and a bit garish looking to my eyes.

Our evening excursion was another optional. A rickshaw ride through Varanasi to the Ganges and then a "river cruise" on the Ganges.

[Before continuing, I need to discuss the timing of this trip. Unbeknownst to me (I did NO research before booking the trip), we arrived in India during a festival. For nine days, Hindus fast and make offerings to the effigies of various gods. On the ninth evening (or 10th in some places), the effigies are paraded through the streets and immersed in the Ganges. And guess what night our night in Varansi was. Yup, it was the night of the parade/immersing. Imagine being caught up in a combination of the Thanksgiving Day Parade, New Year's Eve in Time's Square, Rose Bowl Parade, Mardi Gras and the NYC San Gennaro festival. All at the same time. With everyone heading to the Ganges for ceremonies and nobody being very polite about getting there.]

Back to our excursion. Bus to the rickshaw line. Unlike in Delhi, where Haviva and I shared a rickshaw, this time we were separated. This meant less fun for me, since I didn't have anyone to talk to as we went. But it did have some interesting moments. Crossing into the lane of on-coming traffic to avoid the floats with the gods on them (Haviva says that was the moment she realized she wasn't in the US anymore). Dodging through revelers who seem to have no concern that a rickshaw is coming at them. Trying to take pictures of a Buddhist temple while dodging revelers and trying to hold on for dear life. Checking out the lights strung overhead and wondering what they'll look like come nightfall. The rickshaws can't go all the way to the river (unsure if that was because of the festival or is the norm), so we had a bit of a walk to the Ganges. A nerve-wracking walk through crowded streets, attempting to keep up with our fairly short guide. I'm pretty good at doing the bob and weave through crowds, but this tested my limits. My courage was tested even more when I saw how we had to get down to the river itself. There are steps that go down to the river. If things had been normal, this would have been no big deal. However, India had a bad monsoon season this year, and the steps were covered with mud. Three feet deep in places and very uneven. Seriously, if it had been an option, I would have said "I'm staying here, have fun on the river, see you later." I have an extreme fear of falling, and while Haviva and other members of our group tried to help, nothing really makes it better for me.

Eventually I made it down to our boat, an oversized rowboat. We were rowed down river to the cremation area, but fortunately, we didn't get close enough for me to actually see burning bodies. Or maybe we were and I just looked the other way. I have mixed feelings about this. While I found the scenery around the river interesting, I feel there is something wrong about turning cremation pyres into a tourist attraction. I don't really want people wandering into my funeral. At least our group was respectful and did not take pictures. Unlike others who we saw on the water. We sat there a long time, partially because a whole crowd of people came down to the river carrying a body of a holy man. We watched as they poured water on the body and then unwrapped all the garlands he had been draped in. Finally, a whole bunch of them (a WHOLE bunch) of them got into another boat with the body and rowed out to the middle of the river, where they let the body slide into the river.

After a while we went back up river to watch another ceremony, a thanksgiving one performed every night at sunset by a set of priests. Unfortunately, there were a lot of boats there at this point and we were pretty far away, so I got kind of bored. I was also dreading the fact that I was going to have to navigate those muddy steps back UP to the street. Because of the festival, the pier area around the thanksgiving ceremony was packed, reminding me of 4th of July fireworks on the Hudson.

The walk back up the stairs was just as bad as I had dreaded. Worse actually. This was where our tour guide failed, in my opinion. He almost lost me and Haviva. I was way far back behind the group, trying to inch my way along the mud. Haviva went ahead of me, up the clearer steps to try and catch him to get him to wait for me. However, he didn't stop in the first clear area that there was, but rather went back through the market stalls almost back to the main street. I caught up with Haviva on the steps (thanks to a very kind Israeli gentleman) to find that she'd pulled something in her foot. We hobbled up the stairs together and luckily managed to wend our way the same way our group had gone. Gotta tell you, I was definitely panicking at this point. But it was worse for Haviva, she had to deal with the pain in her foot for the rest of the trip.

Our rickshaw drivers were waiting for us in a little "parking lot". Since we hadn't tipped them on the way to the river, they made sure that the same passenger ended up with the driver they had on the way to in. About 1/2 of the group made it out no problem, but then the rest of us got caught in another god effigy float traffic jam. We have to have sat in the alley for at least 10 minutes. Once we got out, the trip out was even more hair-raising then the trip in had been. Even more people on the streets, most going opposite us and not caring where anyone else was going. I did enjoy riding along the streets that had the colored lights overhead, but riding through the unlit streets was a bit scary. But eventually we reconnected with the rest of our group at our bus and made our way back to the hotel. Where we got to listen to the festivities going on all night.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Great adventure! I would have thought being there during the festival would be awesome, but hearing your account, maybe not. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow, I love hearing about your adventure and seeing your photos!


----------

